# Daniel Boone



## smootie pie (Mar 1, 2017)

Just bought a new Daniel Boone with Wi-Fi. Used it tonight for the first time and was curious on how close the temp on the controller was going to be with what the temp at the center of the grate was going to read. Honestly it was really close when I got it started and let it sit for about 30 min. before  putting any food on. However, after putting on a couple beef ribs and a beer can chicken I was reading all over the place on my maverick during the cook. Had the controller on the smoker set at 225 and was reading anywhere from 200-270 on the ambient probe on the grate. No mods or anything done to it and had "two finger" gap on the rain guard and stack. Don't know really any tips or tricks to try yet so any advice would be helpful or if anyone has any ideas for the huge swings in the temp during the cook. Thanks


----------



## smootie pie (Mar 1, 2017)

IMG_20170301_153021.jpg



__ smootie pie
__ Mar 1, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm not familiar with your smoker, but it sure looks like a nice rig.

Plenty of guys on here with them & I'm sure one will be along shortly to help you.

Al


----------



## smootie pie (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks Al


----------



## bildo (Mar 2, 2017)

I have the smallest version of the GMG aka the Davey Crockett. Are the fluctuations temporary? The grill uses a fan to blow external air into the firebox and I know when my fan ramps up my temps drop (been around 45-55F outside), then rise from the pellets that have been added, then stabilize. How did the food turn out?


----------



## youngbuck (Mar 2, 2017)

This may not be the answer you want to hear, but it is what has worked for me. I have the Davey Crocket, Daniel Boone and a Jim Bowie. I started out with the Daniel Boone, got a Davey Crocket for taking places, and inherited a used Jim Bowie. I tried to regulate temperature the best I could when I started one the DB (Daniel Boone). I used thermometer and adjusted my cap. After a while I cave up and went to cooking by feel. The right side of my DB cooked hotter than the left and the back and front edges of the grate cooked hotter than the center. I have learned to place the thicker part of meat on the hotter side. I later got the DC (Davey Crocket) and learned it cooked quite a bit hotter than the DB. I then went to the JB (Jim Bowie). It cooks a little hotter than the DB but not as hot as the DC. I would suggest cooking bacon on your DB. That will give you a good idea of where your hot spots are. The readout temp may be off from an independent temp probe, but close enough for what I have been doing. I worried a lot less after I stopped checking the thermometer every few minutes. There was nothing I could do to remedy it, so I learned to live with it. I bought it to turn out good food and it was working well. Others have suggested using a Don Godke downdraft. I cannot speak on this, as I have never tried one, but it may be a fix. There is a lot of GMG users over at pelletheads. You may get some more info over there.

Good Luck!


----------



## smootie pie (Mar 2, 2017)

Bildo said:


> I have the smallest version of the GMG aka the Davey Crockett. Are the fluctuations temporary? The grill uses a fan to blow external air into the firebox and I know when my fan ramps up my temps drop (been around 45-55F outside), then rise from the pellets that have been added, then stabilize. How did the food turn out?




Fluctuations lasted entire smoke. From what I've read its pretty normal for the probe on the grate to read a little hotter(anywhere from 15-50 degrees) than what the controller is set at. I guess it just is what it is. Once it was at temp (had controller set at 225)with the fan not running it would read about 238, but as soon as the fan kicked back on it would jump up to 268-270 and stay for a couple minutes then start to drop back down to 238-240 until fan kicked on again then back up to 270ish. That entire process would only take about 5 min. Just back and fourth like that entire time...just seemed like it would be impossible to keep a steady temp during a cook. I figured I had to be doing something wrong. Food turned out good though all in all haha. I just want to figure it out before doing a long smoke on a pork butt or something


----------



## smootie pie (Mar 2, 2017)

Youngbuck said:


> This may not be the answer you want to hear, but it is what has worked for me. I have the Davey Crocket, Daniel Boone and a Jim Bowie. I started out with the Daniel Boone, got a Davey Crocket for taking places, and inherited a used Jim Bowie. I tried to regulate temperature the best I could when I started one the DB (Daniel Boone). I used thermometer and adjusted my cap. After a while I cave up and went to cooking by feel. The right side of my DB cooked hotter than the left and the back and front edges of the grate cooked hotter than the center. I have learned to place the thicker part of meat on the hotter side. I later got the DC (Davey Crocket) and learned it cooked quite a bit hotter than the DB. I then went to the JB (Jim Bowie). It cooks a little hotter than the DB but not as hot as the DC. I would suggest cooking bacon on your DB. That will give you a good idea of where your hot spots are. The readout temp may be off from an independent temp probe, but close enough for what I have been doing. I worried a lot less after I stopped checking the thermometer every few minutes. There was nothing I could do to remedy it, so I learned to live with it. I bought it to turn out good food and it was working well. Others have suggested using a Don Godke downdraft. I cannot speak on this, as I have never tried one, but it may be a fix. There is a lot of GMG users over at pelletheads. You may get some more info over there.
> 
> Good Luck!



Thank you for the advice,  I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## mowin (Mar 3, 2017)

What firmware are you running? I belive the current is 6.5 or 6.6. 

I'm running 6.2. Not because its any better,  but because im used to it. I know my grate temps are hotter on the right side by 20*.  I adjust accordingly.  

Theres a temp adjustment in the app. Try setting that, and your spikes wont be as high.


----------



## smootie pie (Mar 3, 2017)

6.3 I believe. I updated it a couple nights ago


----------



## tkelsey25 (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a Jim Bowie and I can't get the temps even close to being right. Just now I was smoking some beans for tomorrow and I smoke them at 250. Had to put my grill on 280 just to get close to 250. It's very disappointing when you pay a lot of money for a smoker to where your suppose to be able to " set it and forget it " but you can't because your temps are too far off. I'm smoking 4 racks of ribs tomorrow and will be a nervous wreck the entire cook. I've had it for about a month and at this point I honestly wish I could just get my money back. Who knows, maybe it's operator error


----------



## paul6 (Mar 4, 2017)

My Son has this smoker and had similar problems , he contacted the Manufacture which I believe is Green Mountain and they got replacement parts to him real quick . Since then he has not had any issues and loves that rig !


----------

